

SocialRadar offers developers an alternative to Apple’s location manager - victorquinn
https://locationkit.io/locationkit-is-here

======
victorquinn
If anyone has questions about what we've created or how LocationKit could help
your app, happy to answer them!

------
philippeC
Better accuracy and low battery drain. Thanks Locationkit. Needed this.

